# Replacement engine for Tecumseh H60



## Akron (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello, looking to replace H60 on older Ariens 910019. Any advice, recommendation would be appreciated.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

depending on where you're located , a predator 212 cc, or a powerfist 208 cc would be a relatively easy repower.


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

I put a 212 cc Predator on an Old Ariens 8 - 24 . Wish they made an electric start Predator . Base plate on Predator is thicker than Tecumseh one, affects belt length, requiring 1" or so longer belt . I love the Predators low end power, and great fuel mileage ? Or is fuel burned per hour the correct expression. ? Either way, you burn less gas .


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

First question is how many shafts on the engine, a single shaft is a easy swap, a duel shaft is not so easy.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Predator and Powerfist have the same crankshaft height as the Tec and can use the same belt. The base is thicker and needs a longer stud or bolt. The pulley from the Tec will bolt on to the Predator.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Akron...on E-bay there is a listing for an MTD 208cc winter engine for $79....Delivered! I bought one a month ago and put it on the same machine you are repowering. I love it.....It makes for a powerful easy to handle blower. I did a two fin impeller kit in mine, and it powered through the 7-9 inches of slush we got on Sunday night. The only negative with this 208 cc is the shaft is 25 mm instead of an inch, and it is necked down to 7/8 inch for the last 3/4 inch. I hack sawed off the last 3/4 inch then shimmed the stock pulley with a couple of strips of aluminum flashing, and no issues at all. I just bought a second one to put in stock for my next repower. I think they are selling them so cheap because of the unavailablity of 25mm pulleys. If You decide to put a Chinese 208 or 212 on your 910019....I grind off the studs, center punch them, drill them to fit a 5/16 coarse tap and tap it to 5/16 coarse.....then place the engine and bolt them down with a long enough bolt .... On my 910019, I had to move the handle for the chute slightly and it is a little inconvenient ,but on the 910018 swap I did, the chute cleared fine. Good luck


----------

